# Convict cichlid babies



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

If anyone wants to adopt some of my baby convicts, I'll sell them for $2 each. They are currently 1 day old, so you will need a breeder net or a floating box for them to get a little larger in if you want them now. They are pretty aggressive, and supposedly do very well with other larger, mean cichlids (once they reach a reasonable size).

The female was very colorful, and the male was somewhat more plain. However, once he was breeding his colors became very vivid, with a slight blue translucence to him, similar to the female. I imagine about half the fry will have very good coloration.


----------

